# -fris, -vers...



## ThomasK

Mij lijkt dat er recent (nou ja) relatief veel samenstellingen met 'vers' en met 'fris' zijn ontstaan. Welke kent u nog ? 

_kakelvers_
_ovenvers (ofenfrisch_ in het Duits_)_
_vers van de pers_
_kersvers_

_okselfris_ 

Is het toeval dat er zoveel zijn met 'vers'/ 'fris'? Is dat eventueel een levensbelangrijke kwaliteit vandaag? Zijn er andere (korte) adjectieven waar hetzelfde fenomeen zich voordoet? 

_(Vreemd natuurlijk dat wij van het oorspronkelijke Latijnse woord twee versies hebben gemaakt.Wij zijn uniek in Europa, denk ik... ;-))_


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> _(Vreemd natuurlijk dat wij van het oorspronkelijke Latijnse woord twee versies hebben gemaakt.Wij zijn uniek in Europa, denk ik... ;-))_


De Latijnse oorsprong van het woord wordt niet door iedereen verdedigd (vergelijk Van Dale met Kluge en ODEE). Maar dit is een discussie voor EHL.

F


----------



## Grytolle

ThomasK said:


> _(Vreemd natuurlijk dat wij van het oorspronkelijke Latijnse woord twee versies hebben gemaakt.Wij zijn uniek in Europa, denk ik... ;-))_


Zweeds frisk en färsk. Volgens mij zijn de Duitsen met hun dubbele "frisch" de uitzondering


----------



## Frank06

Het is geen toeval, denk ik, dat _kakelvers_, _oververs_ en _okselfris_ het label "reclame" krijgen in Van Dale.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, ze behoren dus tot een speciale categorie. Dat zou iets verklaren, vermoed ik. 

En bedankt voor de hint inzake _fris/vers_. Het leek mij te evident om ze niet te verbinden; het lijkt toch te simpel te verklaren. Maar inderdaad, als het Zweeds dan ook aparte woorden heeft... Het Engels dan weer niet... Nu, ik zwijg erover - en ik zie nog wel of ik het lanceer op EHL.

Nu, zouden wij nog woorden hebben die bv. uitnodigen tot zulke variatie? Ik denk plots aan _nieuw_: _nagel-, splinter-, gloed-,_ ...


----------



## NewtonCircus

_(Vreemd natuurlijk dat wij van het oorspronkelijke Latijnse woord twee versies hebben gemaakt.Wij zijn uniek in Europa, denk ik... ;-))_ 

Is dit wel zo? Engels heeft ook twee veschillende woorden wat mij ook logisch lijkt gezien de betekenis van beide woorden niet hetzelfde is.

Fris: Refreshing 
Vers: Fresh 

Groeten Herman


----------



## Joannes

Semantisch (wb betekenis) heb je natuurlijk gelijk maar ik denk dat ThomasK doelt op de verschillende stammen die we hebben in het Nederlands en waarvan afzonderlijke derivaties gemaakt kunnen worden: bv. *verversen* vs. *verfrissen*. Dat terwijl ze diachroon (in de loop der tijd, ook al beseffen we het niet meer) eigenlijk van eenzelfde stam afgeleid zijn.

(En, ThomasK, om het puntje op de i te zetten: *vers* is inheems, *fris* is ontleend uit het Hoogduits en het zijn de Romaanse woorden die zijn ontleend uit de Germaanse talen, eens niet omgekeerd )


----------

